# My fish die when I tried to put them in a larger aquarium.



## loopslike (Nov 10, 2010)

They were doing fine in a little Gold-Fish bowl and then when I moved them to a 20 gallon thing they died. The water was treated and everything. Any opinions?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kind of fish? What were the water parameters (temp, pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate) in the bowl and what were they in the tank?

Did they die in an hour or a day? Did they act oddly before death?


----------



## norden (Nov 18, 2010)

did you use a dechlorinator? that's kinda what happened to mine too.

how did they act when they died? did you see?

some fish are just more sensitive than others. sorry for your loss.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If they died quickly after the move there are some likely causes. The larger tank might have had something in it. Any cleaning might be suspect. Soap, detergent, etc. Any type of hand lotion, perfume, new nail polish might poison the fish. If the cause was temperature or PH difference it would have to be radical to kill quickly. If they died after a week or two, there might be many causes that would make a whole discussion by itself. Are you familiar with the tank cycle thing? Check some of the articles in the forum library for info on that.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

There are some good questions in the other posts that need to be answered before anybody can make an educated guess why your fish died. However, one thing I can guarantee you, they did not die because the new tank was too large!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Cycled?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

fmueller said:


> There are some good questions in the other posts that need to be answered before anybody can make an educated guess why your fish died. However, one thing I can guarantee you, they did not die because the new tank was too large!


What if they were agoraphobic?


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Glaneon said:


> What if they were agoraphobic?


LOL

Or maybe Pygmachophobia - Fear of being sealed in a box.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I see nobody here has Punmodjokphobia - fear of being punished by a moderator for cracking silly jokes


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Speaking of jokes- did you hear the one about the guy who kept a fish in a glass box in his living room?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

/waits for it...


----------

